

13 hours of Lisp - gps408
http://www.lispcast.com/drupal/node/77

======
jimbokun
Interesting how the Clojure talk came as the culmination of the day's talks.
Sounds like the Common Lisp people might be giving Clojure a serious look.

~~~
jon_dahl
Definitely interesting. So far, I've used Lisp more as a teaching tool (e.g.
SICP, Little Schemer) than a production language. Not that it isn't production
worthy, but I hear such mixed things about every dialect that I've yet to
commit to one. So as an outsider, Clojure sounds compelling.

~~~
DenisM
Yeh, balkanization of LISP is one thing that keeps me from engaging. I'm more
willing to try out haskell (<http://learnyouahaskell.com>) or F# for that
reason.

------
sfamiliar
lisp was introduced to me as follows: Lots of Irritating Superfluous
Paraentheses

also: most game boy games were written in lisp. true story.

~~~
qwph
I think you might be confused about the GameBoy, but lisp has been used for
game development...

<http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?LispInJakAndDaxter>

